# VIP 211 ?



## jmy24691 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have all my HT stuff in my basement. I have the VIP211 hooked up to my Sony KDSR-60XBR1. I have an old Sony television upstairs in my bedroom. I ran a coax from the tv set out in the basement up to my television up in my bedroom. It's hooked directly to my tv,I do not have any receiver. Right now, I have to keep the VIP211 on down in the basement and what channel I want on. I just wanted to know if I can set this up anyway so I can use the remote for the VIP 211 so I can change the channels up in my bedroom without having a receiver?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

You would need an IR to UHF conversion kit. Available through Dish. $39.99 + shipping & tax. May be others available on the market as well.


----------



## jmy24691 (Nov 28, 2008)

That would get hooked between the coax and the tv in my bedroom? Thank you for the info


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/equipment/ir_upgrade_kit.shtml

It's a box that goes in the room where the receiver is. When it receives a UHF Pro signal from its remote, it sends out an IR blast for the same command to the receiver.


----------



## jmy24691 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I am going to pick this up


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

You're welcome. If you have any trouble with it, let me know. Will be glad to help.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

There is also an IR receiver/transmitter kit available that allows you to continue using your existing remote. Assuming you're connecting the TV with coax, the I/R signal is simply superimposed over the coax between the TV set and the Sat receiver, similar to the way you can diplex your locals. Xantech is the Mfr. They're not exactly cheap, around $100 or so, but a solution to the problem.


----------

